# KoC's "Ultimate Unit" game #2



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to KoC's *Ultimate Unit* game #2.

Rules are slightly changed from the last game.
Be sure to read the details below.

_You must think of a unit. The unit can be from any FOC choice.

You have 200 points to spend on the unit.
NO VEHICLES, includes Walkers!

It must be 1 unit from 1 FOC slot.
So you may take an IC as a single-model unit, but can not join him to a unit.

No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.

Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament._

When all the entrants have sent their unit details to me, i will start the battle.

Only 16 players will be able to enter, so be quick!
I may consider going to 32 if there are enough entrants.

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

_ROUND 1
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 1 counting as charging.

ROUND 2
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 2 counting as charging._

If a unit rapid-fires, then it will be unable to gain the benefits of charging that round.

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-model" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
In the event of a draw, both rounds will be played again.
All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons have a 50% chance to hit, and will count as hitting D6+2 models with a 25mm base or D6 models with a 40mm base.
Large Blast weapons have a 66% chance to hit, and will count as hitting D6+4 models with a 25mm base, or D6+2 models with a 40mm base.
Any Template weapons will count as hitting D6+1 models with a 25mm base or D6-1 models with a 40mm base, providing they moved at least 6".


The 2 players that are eliminated before the final round (equal 3rd place) will receive a medal each, along with +5 rep.
The player who is eliminated in the final round (2nd place) will receive a medal, along with +10 rep.
The player who is the last one standing (1st place) will receive a medal, +15 rep, and ultimate bragging rights!

I will announce when i have got enough players in this thread, and will be posting results from every round.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay, again


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, question.
Does each round only encompass 1 turn? For example, would a Necron be able to stand up in the next turn and continue the fight, or does it end after the one turn?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Hey, question.
> Does each round only encompass 1 turn? For example, would a Necron be able to stand up in the next turn and continue the fight, or does it end after the one turn?


It lasts until only 1 unit is left standing.
So yes, Necrons can get back up, providing they aren't hit with weapons that ignore saves, or S8+ weapons, or the Necrons are caught by a sweeping advance.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't know about the first one, so what exactly happens when I send you a units details?

Sorry if I'm being slow :laugh:


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Hooray another tournament! Hopefully my unit will fare a little better in this one. :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> I didn't know about the first one, so what exactly happens when I send you a units details?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being slow :laugh:


Just send the details, and thats about it.
Keep an eye on the thread to see how your unit goes in the tournament.

Have a read through the last thread and you should get an idea.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Just send the details, and thats about it.
> Keep an eye on the thread to see how your unit goes in the tournament.
> 
> Have a read through the last thread and you should get an idea.


Yup, just did; will send you a PM shortly


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

When you say no vehicles, I assume this includes dedicated transport?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> When you say no vehicles, I assume this includes dedicated transport?


Correct.





Hmmm... surprised nobody tried out some of the Dark Eldar characters or units in the last round.
Possibilities of seeing some this round perhaps?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm in! I noticed you decreased the points limit... makes this a bit more interesting.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Woo, lets go again.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

6 entrants so far.
Some fairly effective builds, but honestly most of them seem like they will be a coin flip regardless of the match-ups, which is excellent. 
Looking like this will be a much better tournament than the last one.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> 6 entrants so far.
> Some fairly effective builds, but honestly most of them seem like they will be a coin flip regardless of the match-ups, which is excellent.
> Looking like this will be a much better tournament than the last one.


Good to hear it, hopefully some fun will be had all round 

Great idea KoC.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I was going to enter Vect, and then you dropped the points limit from 250 to 200! Shame on you.

I'll think of something else I'm sure.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I asked this in the other thread but you never answered.

Is Imperial Armour allowed?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sethis said:


> I was going to enter Vect, and then you dropped the points limit from 250 to 200! Shame on you.
> 
> I'll think of something else I'm sure.


Hahaha, yeah, i had to change mine around too.



Scathainn said:


> I asked this in the other thread but you never answered.
> 
> Is Imperial Armour allowed?


The limit is 200pts and you can't take any vehicles- what would be worth taking?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Tyranids perhaps, maybe some of the Renegade Units


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I asked about Sisters and their faith power? How would that work?


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

You did a really great job of making the results very entertaining last time around. Hope this one is as good!


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Pm sent lets hope I do better that last time I got owned xD

Thanks for doing this KoC it's a good laugh, to see how badly I get pwnd and hopefully avoid the same fate at my GW games night 

SoI


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Cant believe my first matchup was against a effing monolith lmfao 

PM sent


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

PM sent. And this time no Monolith, please :blackeye:


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

PM sent, on the offchance that there's still space


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

likewise sent


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

PM sent. No monolith this time. I feel bad about using it last time.:blush: Have done penance.unish:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

PM sent...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Entered with an Imperial Armour version and a non-Imperial Armour version. Just to be safe.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good luck everyone k:


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes Good luck to all and "go Chaos Spawn I choose you!" 

SoI


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Karnax said:


> PM sent. No monolith this time. I feel bad about using it last time.:blush: Have done penance.unish:


Haha, don't feel too bad. The dice gods saw to it that we were both punished for our abusive choice. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

No IA is allowed.

I have a total of 26 entrants so far, although 8 of them are illegal.
I have PM'ed those people and asked them to change their units.

Just so people realize, there are NO TANKS allowed. :laugh:

And the limit is 200 points. Not 201, not 205, not 378, it HAS to be 200 or less. 

32 entrants will be the cut-off, so get in quick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> No IA is allowed.
> 
> I have a total of 26 entrants so far, although 8 of them are illegal.
> I have PM'ed those people and asked them to change their units.
> ...


LLOOOLOLOLOLOLOOLO~!
Did people just not read the first post? xD


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Winterous said:


> LLOOOLOLOLOLOLOOLO~!
> Did people just not read the first post? xD


Quite possibly. :laugh:

Only 9 more entries to go!


EDIT:
Guys, can you make sure that it is just 1 unit. Not 2, not 3, not 4. Just 1.
This means that it must be 1 KP!
(I had one person try to submit a list that was 4 units from 3 different FOC slots :laugh
Only exception is blobbed IG infantry, as they form 1 unit that is worth 1 KP.

I have let 1 person run a HQ choice with the HQ's dedicated retinue, but only because it is underpowered in comparison to the other entries and would take a fair amount of luck to do well.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Underpowered?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> Underpowered?


Well, not exactly "underpowered", but there are a few quite nasty combinations that people have made.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Good luck to everyone 

Going to be interesting to see the results :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Only 5 entries left!!!!!!!!

I played out a couple of the games in the first round, and all i can say is they were EXTREMELY close!!!!
As in, within 20VP close!!!!

I can't post the details though obviously until i get another 5 entries, so nobody has an unfair advantage.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh man, you guys are all fucked, my entry is the single most badass thing ever conceived.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Oh man, you guys are all fucked, my entry is the single most badass thing ever conceived.


You sure? You have not even seen the... Wont tell yah!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Oh man, you guys are all fucked, my entry is the single most badass thing ever conceived.


Interestingly enough, your unit is involved in a battle i have already rolled for.
But i am not going to tell you the result yet.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> But i am not going to tell you the result yet.


Awwwwww No fair!!!! :ireful2: lol


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

No more entries?

Should i wait for 5 more entries?
Or just fill the remaining 5 slots with 5 tactical squads?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> No more entries?
> 
> Should i wait for 5 more entries?
> Or just fill the remaining 5 slots with 5 tactical squads?


Go for the tactical squads; I'm feeling impatient! :grin:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

ENTRIES ARE CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ill post up the units in a sec...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the matchups for round 1!

Interested to hear peoples predictions. 


--------------------------------

Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Aramoro
4 Blood Crushers of Khorne
- Fury of Khorne
- Chaos Icon
- Instrument of Chaos
200 points

------------------------

Winterous
Necron Lord
- Warscythe
- Gaze of Flame
- Phase Shifter
- Resurrection Orb
195 points

vs

Sasha Nein
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- 1x Unholy Might
190 points

------------------------

coke123
4 Grey Knights Terminators
- Brother Captain with Nemesis Force Weapon
- 2 Terminators with Nemesis Force Weapon
- 1 Terminator with Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield
199 points

vs

Ultra111
5 Assault Terminators
- 5x TH/SS
200 points

---------------------------

Dawnstar
7 Havocs
- Icon of Khorne
- 4 Flamers
- Aspiring Champ
- Power Weapon
200 points

vs

Ascendant
5 Chaos Terminators
- 5 Combi-Flamers
- 2 Powerfists
195 points

----------------------------

Zodd
7 Death Company
- Power Fist
- Power Weapon
- Infernus Pistol
195 points

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Keeper of Secrets
200 points

-------------------------------

Oldenhaller
10 Grey Hunters
- Powerfist
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wulfen
- Flamer
- Plasmagun
200 points

vs

Shadowfane
5 Grotesques
- Aberration
- Scissorhand
200 points

-------------------------------

Doelago
- 7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

Karnax
4 Destroyers
200 points

-----------------------------

Storm of Iron
10 CSM
- Aspiring Champ
- Meltagun
- Lascannon
195 points

vs

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon
- Plasmagun
- Behind Enemy Lines
190 points

----------------------------

Cocakoala
8 Warp Spiders
- Exarch w 2x Spinners
193 points

vs

Sethis
Wraithlord
- 2 Flamers
- Wraithsword
- Starcannon
130 points

------------------------

theoldnagg
30 Termagants
- 30x Toxin Sacs
180 points

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

--------------------------

Khorothis
Daemon Prince
- Wings
- Warptime
- Mark of Tzeench
- Doombolt
185 points

vs

Scathainn
Shas'el + 2 Shas'vre
- Burst Cannons
- Multi-trackers
- Missile Pods
- Bonding knife
200 points

------------------------

IadUmboros
- Choas Lord
- Mark of Slaanesh
- Terminator Armour
- Blissgiver
- Combi-flamer
155 points

vs

jfvz
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Bonesword + Whip
- TL Devourers
- Acid Blood
200 points

---------------------------

Sausage
5 Pariahs
180 points

vs

mynameisgrax
5 Ork Nobz
- Cybork + Power Klaw + C-Scorcha
- Cybork + Painboy
- Cybork + Bosspole + C-Scorcha
- Cybork + C-Scorcha
- Cybork
200 points

-----------------------------

Wusword77
8 Death Company
- Powerfist
- Infernus Pistol
200 points

vs

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

-----------------------------

Fill-in Unit
12 Fire Warriors
120 points

vs

Fill-in Unit
12 Fire Warriors
120 points

----------------------------

Fill-in Unit
10 Lootas
150 points

vs

Fill-in Unit
10 Lootas
150 points

-----------------------------






Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, my havoc's had a fun time :laugh:

Not much is gonna happen against 5 chaos terminators


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Here are the matchups for round 1!
> 
> Interested to hear peoples predictions.
> 
> ...



And good luck


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Winterous: You can't shit-talk the opponent when the competition is being run through a third party! :laugh:

Scathainn: 3 Crisis Suits, in a competition where you're guaranteed to end in assault? Yeah, I'd call "that underpowered"... 

Ultra: Those are some weird predictions... The spiders get 20 shots, hitting on 3s, wounding on 6s, so cause at best 2 wounds if I fail my 3+ save twice (unlikely). Then they enter combat where they cannot wound me because I'm T8 and they're S3... I also think the TH/SS termies may possibly bitch-slap the GKTs due to having a 3++ vs a 5++ and causing ID to the captain.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the first 4 matches....


Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Aramoro
4 Blood Crushers of Khorne
- Fury of Khorne
- Chaos Icon
- Instrument of Chaos
200 points


Round 1
Orks do nothing in the shooting phase.
Orks charge. Bloodcrushers kill 6 Orks, and Orks kill 1 Bloodcrusher and reduce the remaining 3 to 1 wound each.
Orks take 1 No Retreat save on the Nob, who fails and is taken down to 1 wound.
Next round of combat the Bloodcrushers kill 4 Orks, and the Nob manages to kill a second Bloodcrusher.
Orks take another 3 casualties from No Retreat.
Next round of combat the Bloodcrushers kill 3 Orks, and the Orks manage to take out a Bloodcrusher. Orks lose another Boy to the Bosspole, but stay in the fight.
8 Orks + 1 Nob left vs 1 Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrusher takes down another Boy, but is killed.

Round 2
The Orks manage 1 wound shooting before the Bloodcrushers charge.
The Bloodcrushers kill 8 Orks, but manage to take a wound each. 
Orks take another 2 casualties from No Retreat.
The Bloodcrushers kill 5 Orks, and the Orks dont do anything, however the Nob takes down 3!
Orks take 2 more casualties from No Retreat, but are looking good!
The Bloodcrusher kills another 3 Orks, and the Orks dont manage to kill it.
The Orks fail their leadership test (and the re-roll), and are caught by a sweeping advance!

The Orks manage a VERY close victory in the end! Congrats Zack Mac.
------------------------

Winterous
Necron Lord
- Warscythe
- Gaze of Flame
- Phase Shifter
- Resurrection Orb
195 points

vs

Sasha Nein
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- 1x Unholy Might
190 points

Round 1
No shooting attacks, so its straight to combat!
The Fiends take the Lord down before he gets to attack, but he stands back up.
Next round of combat the Fiends take him down again, and he stays down.

Round 2
The Lord takes 2 wounds, and deals 2 wounds in return but wound allocation means no casualties.
Next round of combat the Fiends take him down, and the Lord fails his WBB.

Easy win to the Fiends.

------------------------

coke123
4 Grey Knights Terminators
- Brother Captain with Nemesis Force Weapon
- 2 Terminators with Nemesis Force Weapon
- 1 Terminator with Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield
199 points

vs

Ultra111
5 Assault Terminators
- 5x TH/SS
200 points

Round 1
Shooting is uneventful for the GK.
The GK kill 2 TH/SS Terminators, and the GK Captain and GK Terminator go down.
Next round of combat another GK goes down (leaving the TH/SS GK), and still 3 TH/SS Terminators left.
Next round of combat the TH/SS Terminators take out the last GK.

Round 2
One TH/SS Terminator goes down to shooting.
The GK kill 2 more TH/SS Terminators in combat, and the Terminators kill the 2 normal GK.
The GK finish off the last 2 TH/SS Terminators in the next round.

VERY close finish, but the TH/SS Terminators win by only 13 VP's.


---------------------------

Dawnstar
7 Havocs
- Icon of Khorne
- 4 Flamers
- Aspiring Champ
- Power Weapon
200 points

vs

Ascendant
5 Chaos Terminators
- 5 Combi-Flamers
- 2 Powerfists
195 points

Round 1
The Havocs fire, but dont manage to kill any Terminators. The Terminators fire back, killing all 4 of the Flamer Havocs.
The Havocs charge and manage to kill 2 Terminators, but both the non-equipped Havoc and the Icon bearer are slain.
The next round of combat the Champ kills a 3rd Terminator, but is slain.

Round 2
The Terminators fire first, and with some lucky rolls manage to kill all the Havocs except for 1 with a Flamer. The Flamer Havoc fires back, killing 1 Terminator.
The Terminators charge, and finish off the last Havoc.

Win to Ascendant.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Whoop Whoop win for my TH/SS terminators


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Whoop Whoop win for my TH/SS terminators


Only just! 

Funny thing was, the turn when the TH/SS Termies charged, they got slaughtered. :laugh:
If the GKT's could manage to take out 3 instead of 2 in the round they got the charge, it would have been a win for the underdogs.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Only just!
> 
> Funny thing was, the turn when the TH/SS Termies charged, they got slaughtered. :laugh:
> If the GKT's could manage to take out 3 instead of 2 in the round they got the charge, it would have been a win for the underdogs.


Don't ruin my victory moment! :ireful2:

I actually thought I was going to lose, but I'm happy I just didn't cop it so early lol


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So my Grey Knights will be fighting Necrons? Damn it! I was hoping for Daemons... Not machines...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Ultra: Those are some weird predictions... The spiders get 20 shots, hitting on 3s, wounding on 6s, so cause at best 2 wounds if I fail my 3+ save twice (unlikely). Then they enter combat where they cannot wound me because I'm T8 and they're S3... I also think the TH/SS termies may possibly bitch-slap the GKTs due to having a 3++ vs a 5++ and causing ID to the captain.


Yup, like I said, no logic behind it really, I just guessed


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

----------------------------

Zodd
7 Death Company
- Power Fist
- Power Weapon
- Infernus Pistol
195 points

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Keeper of Secrets
200 points

Round 1
The Death Company shoot, managing to take a wound off with the Infernus pistol.
The Death Company charge, and lose 3 before they can strike. They strike back, dealing 2 wounds to the KoS.
The Death Company take no casualties from No Retreat.
Next round of combat, the KoS takes out another DC, and the DC do nothing in return.
Again, the DC take no casualties from No Retreat.
3 DC left, and still 1W on the KoS.
Next round of combat, the KoS finishes off the last 3 DC with ease.

Round 2
The DC do nothing in the shooting phase, and the KoS charges in.
The KoS kills 3 DC, and the DC do no damage in return.
The DC fail one of their saves from No Retreat, but pass their FNP save.
Next round of combat and 2 more DC go down, and do no damage in return.
1 DC goes down from No Retreat, leaving just the PF.
Next round of combat, the KoS slaughters the DC.

Win goes to Lord Sven Kittyclaw.

-------------------------------

Oldenhaller
10 Grey Hunters
- Powerfist
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wulfen
- Flamer
- Plasmagun
200 points

vs

Shadowfane
5 Grotesques
- Aberration
- Scissorhand
200 points

Round 1
The GH shoot, dealing 4 wounds to the Grotesques, which is split between the Aberration and a standard Grotesque with wound allocation (gotta love FNP from the bonus token).
The GH assault, and use their Standard.
The GH manage to deal 3 wounds and killing a Grotesque, and the Grotesques kill 3 GH.
Next turn of combat, and the Grotesques fail their Berzerk test, but manage to take a GH with them.

Round 2
The GH manage to do 2 wounds to a Grotesque in shooting, and are then charged.
They use their Standard.
The GH deal 4 wounds to the Grotesques, which is enough to kill 2.
The Grotesques striking simultaneously manage to kill 5 GH.
The GH pass their Ld test.
Next round of combat, and the GH deal no damage, but the Grotesques manage to kill 2 more GH.
The GH fail their Ld test and are caught by the sweeping advance, but thanks to ATSKNF they only take 1 casualty.
Next round of combat and the GH deal no damage, and the Grotesques finish them off.

Very close win goes to Oldenhaller!


-------------------------------

Doelago
- 7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

Karnax
4 Destroyers
200 points

Round 1
The GK dont manage to kill anything in the shooting phase, but the Destroyers manage to kill 3 GK's.
The GK assault and the Justicar kills 2 Destroyers, and the GK make the other 2 lay down.

Round 2
The Destroyers kill 2 GK in the shooting phase, and the GK do nothing in return.
The Destroyers assault, and 3 are knocked down before they can attack.
The Destroyer fails to do anything to the GK.
As this is technically the Necrons turn, they wont get their WBB until the end of the next round of combat.
The Justicar deals 2 wounds, and the GK deals 1 with a failed save, enough to take out the Destroyers.

Win goes to Doelago!


-----------------------------

Storm of Iron
10 CSM
- Aspiring Champ
- Meltagun
- Lascannon
195 points

vs

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon
- Plasmagun
- Behind Enemy Lines
190 points

Round 1
The CSM fire killing 3 Storm Troopers, but the Storm Troopers manage to kill 4 CSM in the return fire.
The CSM assault and kill 6 Storm Troopers, and take only 1 casualty.
The Storm Troopers fail their morale test, flee, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The Storm Troopers give up their bonuses for charging to rapid-fire, and manage to kill 8 CSM.
The CSM shoot back, killing 1 Storm Trooper.
The CSM manages no kills in combat, and is killed by the Power Weapon.

The win goes to Daniel Harper!


----------------------------


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> - 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...


:yahoo: This is just so awesome! I thought I was doomed after I checked the Destroyers profile, but I forgot how awesome GKs are in close combat!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Bad luck Shadowfane on the Grotesques - 16% chance of them blowing up and it had to happen on the first round of combat!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

OH MAN, MY NECRON LORD FUCKED SHIT UP!

:laugh:
Totally had to try :biggrin:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

my guys still haven't had there chance.


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Well done to all who have won so far and Good Luck to those who have yet to play.
It seems the dice gods hate me once again sigh, maybe next time i'll just send in my CSM daemon *cough* Chuck norris *cough* prince

SoI


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

----------------------------

Cocakoala
8 Warp Spiders
- Exarch w 2x Spinners
193 points

vs

Sethis
Wraithlord
- 2 Flamers
- Wraithsword
- Starcannon
130 points

Round 1
The WS fire, dealing 1W to the WL.
The WL fires back, and with some lucky rolling manages to kill 5 WS!!!!
The WS assaults, and the WL slowly kills them off as the WS are only S3.

Round 2
The WL fires, killing 2 WS.
The WS return fire, but deal no damage.
The WL assaults, and slowly kills them all off.

Win goes to Sethis!

------------------------

theoldnagg
30 Termagants
- 30x Toxin Sacs
180 points

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

Round 1
The Termagants fire, killing 11 Infantry.
The Infantry return-fire, killing 8 Termagants.
The Termagants charge, but only manage to kill 8 Guardsmen.
The Guardsmen attack back, killing 5 Termagants.
The Guardsmen pass their leadership test.
Next round of combat the Termagants kill another 2 Guardsmen, and the Guardsmen kill 3 Termagants.
Termagants pass their leadership test.
Next round of combat and the Termagants kill 8 Guardsmen, leaving only the Commissar and 2 Infantry, who manage to kill 1 Termagant.
Next round of combat and the Termagants finish the job, with 13 models left.

Round 2
The Guardsmen give up their charge to rapid fire, killing 19 Termagants.
The Termagants return fire, and with some lucky rolls kill 7.
The Termagants manage to kill 2 Guardsmen, but the guardsmen finish them off in combat.

The win goes to aboytervigon!

--------------------------

Khorothis
Daemon Prince
- Wings
- Warptime
- Mark of Tzeench
- Doombolt
185 points

vs

Scathainn
Shas'el + 2 Shas'vre
- Burst Cannons
- Multi-trackers
- Missile Pods
- Bonding knife
200 points

Round 1
The DP fails to do any damage with Doombolt, and the Tau manage to take all 4 wounds off him from shooting. The Chaos Gods seemed to have cursed the DP's armour (or lack of).

Round 2
The Tau deal 2 wounds to the DP, and Doombolt takes a wound off each of the Shas'vre.
The Tau charge, and the DP kill both of the Shas'vre, and takes the Shas'el down to 2 wounds.
The Shas'el strikes back, taking 1 wound off the DP, and passing the Ld test.
The DP easily kills the Shas'el in the next round of combat.

Scathainn takes the win, thanks to some lucky rolls! 

------------------------

IadUmboros
- Choas Lord
- Mark of Slaanesh
- Terminator Armour
- Blissgiver
- Combi-flamer
155 points

vs

jfvz
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Bonesword + Whip
- TL Devourers
- Acid Blood
200 points

Round 1
The Lord has no sucess shooting, but the Tyrant manages to take a wound off the Lord.
The Tyrant manages to cause 3 wounds, all of which are saved, and with 10 attacks the Lord manages to cause 1 wound, and the Tyrant suffers instant death.

Round 2
Shooting is the same again. No damage to the Tyrant but the Lord takes a wound.
Tyrant only manages to deal 1 wound which the Lord saves, and then the Lord with 8 attacks manages to deal 1 wound to the Tyrant, killing it.

Some bad luck for the Tyrant in this match-up.
Even Paroxism doesn't help against the dice gods!
IadUmboros goes on to the next round!

---------------------------

Sausage
5 Pariahs
180 points

vs

mynameisgrax
5 Ork Nobz
- Cybork + Power Klaw + C-Scorcha
- Cybork + Painboy
- Cybork + Bosspole + C-Scorcha
- Cybork + C-Scorcha
- Cybork
200 points

Round 1
The Pariahs deal 5 wounds in shooting, which is allocated 1 to each Nob, and the Nob with the Bosspole takes a wound.
The Nobz return fire, killing 3 Pariahs!
The Pariahs charge, and take 2 more Nobz down to 1 wound, but are killed by the Power Klaw.

Round 2
The Nobz kill 2 Pariahs in shooting, and the Pariahs fail to do any damage to the Nobz.
The Nobz charge, and manage to kill the last 3 Pariahs.

Win goes to mynameisgrax!


-----------------------------

Wusword77
8 Death Company
- Powerfist
- Infernus Pistol
200 points

vs

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

Round 1
The Death Company shoot, dealing 2 wounds with the Infernus Pistol and Bolt Pistol.
The Trygon shoots back, doing nothing.
The Death Company charge, dealing 3 wounds to the Trygon.
The Trygon strikes back and kills 4 DC, before the Power Fist finishes him off.

Round 2
The Trygon shoots, doing nothing.
The Death Company shoot back, doing nothing.
The Trygon charges and kills 5 DC, and only takes 1 wound in return from the Power Fist.
The Trygon finishes off the rest of them in the next round.

In round 1 4 DC died, but in round 2 the Trygon only lost 1 wound, so the win goes to the Trygon.
Congrats Fourty Three!

-----------------------------

Fill-in Unit
12 Fire Warriors
120 points

vs

Fill-in Unit
12 Fire Warriors
120 points


As they are both identical fill-in units, to save time lets just say that 1 unit proceeds and the other is eliminated.

----------------------------

Fill-in Unit
10 Lootas
150 points

vs

Fill-in Unit
10 Lootas
150 points

As they are both identical fill-in units, to save time lets just say that 1 unit proceeds and the other is eliminated.

-----------------------------


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

1 win is all I want, I'm happy. I'm also glad I put that Commisar in there LD9 and stubborn is a fantastic combination.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

MATCH-UPS FOR ROUND 2

Congratulations to everyone who has made it this far!

------------------------

Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Sasha Nein
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- 1x Unholy Might
190 points

------------------------

Ultra111
5 Assault Terminators
- 5x TH/SS
200 points

vs

Ascendant
5 Chaos Terminators
- 5 Combi-Flamers
- 2 Powerfists
195 points

----------------------------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Keeper of Secrets
200 points

vs

Oldenhaller
10 Grey Hunters
- Powerfist
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wulfen
- Flamer
- Plasmagun
200 points

-------------------------------

Doelago
- 7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon
- Plasmagun
- Behind Enemy Lines
190 points

----------------------------

Sethis
Wraithlord
- 2 Flamers
- Wraithsword
- Starcannon
130 points

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

--------------------------

Scathainn
Shas'el + 2 Shas'vre
- Burst Cannons
- Multi-trackers
- Missile Pods
- Bonding knife
200 points

vs

IadUmboros
- Choas Lord
- Mark of Slaanesh
- Terminator Armour
- Blissgiver
- Combi-flamer
155 points

---------------------------

mynameisgrax
5 Ork Nobz
- Cybork + Power Klaw + C-Scorcha
- Cybork + Painboy
- Cybork + Bosspole + C-Scorcha
- Cybork + C-Scorcha
- Cybork
200 points

vs

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

-----------------------------

Fill-in Unit
12 Fire Warriors
120 points

vs

Fill-in Unit
10 Lootas
150 points

-----------------------------



Discuss your predictions for the battles.
Im going to get some sleep, and will post the results tomorrow.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Whoop Whoop win for my TH/SS terminators





KingOfCheese said:


> Only just!
> 
> Funny thing was, the turn when the TH/SS Termies charged, they got slaughtered. :laugh:
> If the GKT's could manage to take out 3 instead of 2 in the round they got the charge, it would have been a win for the underdogs.


Yeah, I saw that matchup and just thought "Awww fuck! It had to be THAT unit". Nice to see a close match. You should have won, and you did. well played.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHAH!



> Sethis
> Wraithlord
> - 2 Flamers
> - Wraithsword
> ...


Those two are FANTASTIC! xD


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So who do I fight in Round 3? :laugh: Tell me it's the Storm Troopers or Grey Knights...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Your doing this just to spite me I will not be able to graze that wraithlord.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Your doing this just to spite me I will not be able to graze that wraithlord.


To be fair, you can deal a maximum of 1 wound to it in each round :laugh:
That's how it works, if you take a unit that has failings, you will fail, you need versatility.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I will be the first to admit that taking a unit immue to S4 and needing 6+ with S5 and S6 when it has already been mentioned that vehicles are not allowed is a bit mean...

I will get my ass handed to me by anyone who took a Powerfist or the TH/SS termies, so I'd need some real luck to make it to the finals. 

On the plus side, I'm rolling with 130pts and made it to round 3! Moral victory right there. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Am I against the Stormies? Did they not rape the CSM in their last game? Are the IG Stormies better than the DH? Am I fucked?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Am I against the Stormies? Did they not rape the CSM in their last game? Are the IG Stormies better than the DH? Am I fucked?


Storm Troopers have AP3 Lasguns.
Sooo.... You've a good chance of being almost wiped out from their shooting, with your low model count.
You should do some significant harm with your shooting, however.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Winterous;8143N38 said:


> Storm Troopers have AP3 Lasguns.
> Sooo.... You've a good chance of being almost wiped out from their shooting, with your low model count.
> You should do some significant harm with your shooting, however.


I hope that they miss alot, and that my Stormbolters would thin their nummers down so that I can wipe them out in close combat... In last game I did not kill anything by shooting but I slaughtered everything in CC... :threaten:


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> MATCH-UPS FOR ROUND 2
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has made it this far!
> 
> ...


Welcome to my meatgrinder MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Sethis said:


> Bad luck Shadowfane on the Grotesques - 16% chance of them blowing up and it had to happen on the first round of combat!


Nah, that was half the reason I chose them - just had to see if that roll would come up - and if it hadnt have done, I'd probably have won the combat


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It has 4 wounds but I will die very slowly.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad my keeper performed well, hopefully it can do the same to those little puppies.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Darn power armour. Ah well, better luck next time. + rep KoC for the awesome idea.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, just one measly wound left on that Keeper. Grats to Lord Sven and rep to KoC for his hard work.k:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Ahaha, I have to say this round is much more exciting thus fur. Also interesting the amount of torrent options. Those termigants looked scary...

Very excited for the termi grudge match. Die, loyalist dogs!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant wait to see the results of the battles... I fear that the worst might happen, but I will pray for a better result than the one I am thinking of right now...


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I got to the next stage? Sorry everyone. Well I wish everyone luck for this next round. I don't know what the statline was of your GK's Doelago so it will be interesting. While I sit here crying that it looks bad.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Daniel Harper said:


> I got to the next stage? Sorry everyone. Well I wish everyone luck for this next round. I don't know what the statline was of your GK's Doelago so it will be interesting. While I sit here crying that it looks bad.


I am supposed to... To play against you??! :shok: FUUUUUUCK... If you want the stats, then I can inform you that the Daemonhunters codex is now available as a free download from the GW website...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

WHO SAYS TAU ARE UNDERPOWERED NOW, HUH?

I kid, I kid. That was really lucky and I'm just glad I managed to survive! Hopefully my luck will continue :shok:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sethis said:


> So who do I fight in Round 3? :laugh: Tell me it's the Storm Troopers or Grey Knights...


You will be fighting against the winner of the Crisis Suits and the Slaanesh Lord.



aboytervigon said:


> Your doing this just to spite me I will not be able to graze that wraithlord.


I am not picking who fights who to spite people.
All the players are put in a list in the order i received them, and that determines who plays who.



Winterous said:


> To be fair, you can deal a maximum of 1 wound to it in each round :laugh:
> That's how it works, if you take a unit that has failings, you will fail, you need versatility.


Exactly. 
For a unit to win overall it needs to win all 5 games, with each game becoming harder than the previous.
Only a unit that is built to take on all situations is going to win.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> WHO SAYS TAU ARE UNDERPOWERED NOW, HUH?
> 
> I kid, I kid. That was really lucky and I'm just glad I managed to survive! Hopefully my luck will continue :shok:


Well, you have to play against a Slaanesh Lord in Terminator Armour, which ill be surprised if you get the win. 
And if you do win, then your up against a Wraithlord.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Any idea of when the results will be up? :scratchhead:


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm...slightly surprised no one took the Doom of Malantai, I was expecting to see him around. 
Everything's been good fun so far... go my humble shoota boyz!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Jack Mac said:


> I'm...slightly surprised no one took the Doom of Malantai, I was expecting to see him around.


Thats somekind of Tyranid? Is it a good creature? :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Any idea of when the results will be up? :scratchhead:


Im about to leave to go to work, and will be back in about 10 hours.
So 10 hours from the time of this post.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Im about to leave to go to work, and will be back in about 10 hours.
> So 10 hours from the time of this post.


Ok, I just wanted to know whatever or not it would have been worth staying awake for a few hours or so, but I think I will try to grab some sleep between the hours... :victory:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Doom gets insta-killed by a 'Fist of any kind, and although it is nice, I don't think it could wipe out an entire squad before the fist had a chance to strike. Maybe we'll see it in round 3...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers to everyone who gave me +rep.
Yeah, it takes me ages to roll all the dice and write the battlereps, but i have a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh god.

I just now realized there's a mandatory assault phase.

Now I see why my Tau are screwed.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> Oh god.
> 
> I just now realized there's a mandatory assault phase.
> 
> Now I see why my Tau are screwed.


Hence my original "underpowered" statement. :laugh:
They can dish out the firepower, but in combat they are basically screwed against some of the units people have entered (such as the TH/SS Termies).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Hence my original "underpowered" statement. :laugh:
> They can dish out the firepower, but in combat they are basically screwed against some of the units people have entered (such as the TH/SS Termies).


Are my Grey Knights not worth a mention? They did actually slaughter the Necrons twice over...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I too look forward to the termi grudge match. I have no idea what the chaos terminator stats are, but I would assume my guys are stronger in CC, but may get shot to bits during the shooting phase...


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Grats to Lord Sven, with a unit I thought would go out in the first round! Anyways, I shall be entering the 3rd game if you make one KoC.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> You will be fighting against the winner of the Crisis Suits and the Slaanesh Lord.


*Hopes the Lord slaughters the Tau so he can auto-win another round*

:training:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> I too look forward to the termi grudge match. I have no idea what the chaos terminator stats are, but I would assume my guys are stronger in CC, but may get shot to bits during the shooting phase...


Yeah, those 3++ saves are gonna make or break this round. Just thankful you don't have Vulkan for those thunder hammer re-rolls...


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

im glad guardsmen are entered again however this time they truly are screwed lol


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> The Flamer Havoc fires back, killing 1 Terminator.


I guess the weakness of Terminators is fire :laugh:

I'll have to come up with a better unit for next time though....
Congrats the the winners, and good luck to everyone else
+Rep to KoC for the awesome idea, and can't wait for Round 3!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ascendant said:


> Yeah, those 3++ saves are gonna make or break this round. Just thankful you don't have Vulkan for those thunder hammer re-rolls...


I was going to but that would greatly exceed the 200 point limit


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Sethis I hope my KoC comes against your wraithlord  Just so the big creatures of the challenge are against each other


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

AHHHH my pariahs went down in a heap damn that wound allocation rules T_T


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sausage said:


> AHHHH my pariahs went down in a heap damn that wound allocation rules T_T


I think if they were up against any other unit they would have done well.
Just a bit of bad luck with the match-ups.
I can see those Nobz are going to do fairly well though.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Finished work early, and i am now doing all of the battles for Round 2.
They will be up very soon!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

RESULTS FOR ROUND 2!!!!!!!!!!!

------------------------

Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Sasha Nein
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- 1x Unholy Might
190 points

Round 1
The Orks shoot, taking 1 wound off a Fiend.
The Orks charge, and the Fiends strike first killing 9 Boyz, but the Orks manage to kill all 6 Fiends in the 1 round of combat.

Round 2
The Orks manage to score quite a few hits in shooting, and kill 4 Fiends while reducing the Fiend with Unholy Might to 1 wound.
The Fiends charge and kill 4 Orks, but the Orks finish them off in combat.

Win goes to Jack Mac!

------------------------

Ultra111
5 Assault Terminators
- 5x TH/SS
200 points

vs

Ascendant
5 Chaos Terminators
- 5 Combi-Flamers
- 2 Powerfists
195 points

This is the big one! Chaos vs Loyallists!!!!!

Round 1
The Chaos manage to get a LOT of wounds from the Flamers, but the Loyallists pass every single save!
The Loyallists charge.
The Chaos PW's strike first killing a Loyallist, but the PF's dont do anything.
The Loyallists strike back scoring 5 wounds, and only 2 PW Chaos are left standing.
The Chaos pass their Ld.
Next round of combat and the Chaos manage to take down a second Loyallist, and another Chaos goes down. 3V1 left.
Next round of combat and the PW does nothing, and the Chaos is hit back failing 3 Inv saves.

Round 2
The Chaos again get a LOT of Flamer wounds, and the Loyallists pass a LOT of saves, but 1 manages to go down.
The Chaos charge and manage to take out 1 Loyallist with PW's and 1 with a PF, and the Loyallists kill a PW Chaos in return.
The Loyallists pass their Ld.
Next round of combat and the Chaos do no damage, but the Loyallists manage to take out the last 2 Chaos with PW's.
Its now 2 PF Chaos VS 2 Loyallists.
The Chaos manage to take down a 4th Loyallist, but both the Chaos go down.

An epic battle with the Loyallists managing the victory in both rounds, but only just!

----------------------------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Keeper of Secrets
200 points

vs

Oldenhaller
10 Grey Hunters
- Powerfist
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wulfen
- Flamer
- Plasmagun
200 points

Round 1
The GH shoot, managing to get 1 wound on the KoS.
The GH use their Standard.
The KoS charges killing 4 GH's, but the GH manage to get 2 wounds on the Kos, reducing it to only 1 wound.
Next round of combat and the KoS manages to kill 4 more GH's, and manages to stay alive.
The GH fail their Ld test and fall back, are caught by a sweeping advance, and fail their No Retreat saves.

Round 2
The GH shoot, and manage to deal 2 wounds to the KoS before they assault.
The KoS manages to hit and wound all 6 attacks, and the GH deal 1 wound to the KoS leaving it on 1 wound.
The GH roll snake-eyes for their Ld test.
Next round of combat and the KoS manages to get 4 wounds, killing the GH.

VERY close match, with the KoS only JUST getting the victory!

-------------------------------

Doelago
- 7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon
- Plasmagun
- Behind Enemy Lines
190 points

Round 1
The GK shoot first, but only manage to kill 2 Storm Troopers.
The Storm Troopers shoot back, and manage to deal 1 wound with the Plasma and 6 with the rapid-firing hot-shots!

Round 2
The ST's shoot, managing 1 kill with the Plasma and only 2 kills with the hot-shots.
The GK shoot back, but dont get any kills.
The ST gave up their bonuses for charging to rapid fire and suffer 3 casualties in combat, and dont get any kills in return.
The ST fail their Ld, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

With 2 ST going down in round 1 and 3 GK going down in round 2, it is a very close win to the Storm Troopers!

----------------------------

Sethis
Wraithlord
- 2 Flamers
- Wraithsword
- Starcannon
130 points

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

I am not even going to worry about rolling this one haha.
An auto-win to the Wraithlord.

--------------------------

Scathainn
Shas'el + 2 Shas'vre
- Burst Cannons
- Multi-trackers
- Missile Pods
- Bonding knife
200 points

vs

IadUmboros
- Choas Lord
- Mark of Slaanesh
- Terminator Armour
- Blissgiver
- Combi-flamer
155 points

Round 1
The Tau shoot first and amazingly manage to reduce the Lord to just 1 wound.
The Lord manages to take a wound off a Shas'vre with the Flamer.
The Tau charge in, but suffer a wound each before they can attack, and thanks to the Blissgiver gives the Lord the win.

Round 2
The Lord fails to do anything with his Flamer, and the Tau manage to take 1 wound off the Lord.
The Lord charges in and manages to deal 1 wound to each of the Suits, killing them.

A close win to the Lord!

---------------------------

mynameisgrax
5 Ork Nobz
- Cybork + Power Klaw + C-Scorcha
- Cybork + Painboy
- Cybork + Bosspole + C-Scorcha
- Cybork + C-Scorcha
- Cybork
200 points

vs

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

Round 1
The Nobz dont manage to deal any damage in the shooting phase, but the Trygon takes 1 wound off a Nob.
The Nobz charge and manage to take 3 wounds off the Trygon, but the Trygon reduces 3 of the Nobz to 1 wound, kills 1, and leaves 1 on 2 wounds.
The Orks pass their Ld test.
Next round of combat and the Trygon reduces the Nobz to just the PK and Painboy on 1 wound each, and the Trygon takes no wounds.
The Orks fail their Ld and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The Trygon does nothing in the shooting phase, and the Orks take 1 wound off the Trygon.
The Trygon charges and manages to reduce all 5 Nobz to 1 wound each, and the Orks fail to hurt the Trygon.
The Orks fail their Ld test, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

The win goes to the Trygon!

-----------------------------

Fill-in Unit
12 Fire Warriors
120 points

vs

Fill-in Unit
10 Lootas
150 points

Round 1
The FW shoot first killing 6 Lootas.
The Lootas shoot back, killing 1 FW.
The Lootas manage to kill 2 FW in combat and only 1 Loota goes down.
The FW fail their morale test, are caught by a sweeping advance, and killed.

Round 2
The Lootas manage to kill 11 FW in shooting, and the FW kill no Lootas.
The Lootas finish off the last FW in combat.

Win to the Lootas!

-----------------------------


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

MATCH-UPS FOR ROUND 3

------------------------

Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Ultra111
5 Assault Terminators
- 5x TH/SS
200 points

----------------------------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Keeper of Secrets
200 points

vs

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon
- Plasmagun
- Behind Enemy Lines
190 points

----------------------------

Sethis
Wraithlord
- 2 Flamers
- Wraithsword
- Starcannon
130 points

vs

IadUmboros
- Choas Lord
- Mark of Slaanesh
- Terminator Armour
- Blissgiver
- Combi-flamer
155 points

---------------------------

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

vs

Fill-in Unit
10 Lootas
150 points

-----------------------------


The winners of these battles will determine the top 4!
So all you need to do is win this match and your guaranteed +rep and a medal!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn, thought the fiends would do a bit better. Well good work jack.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sasha Nein said:


> Damn, thought the fiends would do a bit better. Well good work jack.


Me too. I though the Fiends would have slaughtered them, but realized that 2 shots each with Shootas and 3 attacks in CC vs T4 with a 5+ save can hurt quite a bit....:laugh:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah, my luck did not last, alas.

Never fear, for now that I know that there is a mandatory assault phase, heads will roll come next round....:grin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, only one of those matches is even nearly competitive.
I mean, the Storm Troopers have no chance against the KoS.
The poor Lord cannot hurt the Wraithlord.
And well, the Trygon will fuck the Lootas up.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

FFFUUUUUUU-

Haha well fought. I realized how clutch the flamers were, I was hoping close combat would start at 5v3. Curse that 3++!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> FFFUUUUUUU-
> 
> Haha well fought. I realized how clutch the flamers were, I was hoping close combat would start at 5v3. Curse that 3++!


Tell me about it. Nothing like thinking "Fufufufufufufu! S6 power weapons at I4!" and then getting THSS as your first matchup... oh well better luck next time!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

RESULTS FOR ROUND 3

------------------------

Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Ultra111
5 Assault Terminators
- 5x TH/SS
200 points

Round 1
The Orks unleash a torrent of fire, and manage to take down 2 Terminators in the shooting phase.
The Orks assault, and manage to kill the remaining 3 Terminators before they can attack.

Round 2
The Orks manage to kill 1 Terminator before they assault.
The Orks strike first, killing another 3 Terminators.
The remaining Terminator strikes back and kills 2 Orks, but the PK finishes the job.

Easy win to Jack Mac!

----------------------------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Keeper of Secrets
200 points

vs

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon
- Plasmagun
- Behind Enemy Lines
190 points

Round 1
The ST manage to get 4 wounds from shooting, but the KoS passes all 4 saves.
The KoS assaults, but only manages to kill 3.
The ST attack back, and somehow manage to deal a wound!
The ST fail their morale though, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The ST hot-shots do nothing, but the rapid-firing plasma takes 2 wounds off the KoS!!!!!
The KoS kills 2 ST in combat, and the ST with the Plasmagun somehow managed to do a wound, bringing the KoS down to 1 wound!
ST roll snake-eyes for their morale, and stay in the fight.
The KoS kills another 4 more ST, and the ST do nothing.
Failed morale test and another sweeping advance is enough to finish the fight.

The KoS takes the victory, but the ST with the Plasma will go down in the books as a true hero who defied the odds, and will be talked about by his fellow guardsmen for many years to come!

----------------------------

Sethis
Wraithlord
- 2 Flamers
- Wraithsword
- Starcannon
130 points

vs

IadUmboros
- Choas Lord
- Mark of Slaanesh
- Terminator Armour
- Blissgiver
- Combi-flamer
155 points

Round 1 & 2
The Lord cries and screams "WHY WONT YOU DIE!!!" at the top of his lungs, before the Wraithlord eventually knocks him unconscious.

Win to Sethis

---------------------------

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

vs

Fill-in Unit
10 Lootas
150 points

Round 1
The Trygon shoots first, managing to kill 3 Lootas.
The Lootas fire back, and manage to take a wound off the Trygon.
The Trygon assaults, and kills 5 more Lootas without taking any damage.
The Lootas fail their morale, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The Lootas fire and manage to take 3 wounds off the Trygon, and the Trygon shoots 3 Lootas in return.
The Trygon kills another 4 Lootas in combat without taking a wound.
Lootas fail their morale, and are caught by a sweeping advance again.

Win goes to Fourty Three!

-----------------------------


Congratulations to the winners!
You are all guaranteed a medal and +rep!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

MATCH-UPS FOR ROUND 4

------------------------

Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Keeper of Secrets
200 points

----------------------------

Sethis
Wraithlord
- 2 Flamers
- Wraithsword
- Starcannon
130 points

vs

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

-----------------------------


Both of these games should be quite close!!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Man, I missed two rounds. Nice matchup Sasha, I was a bit scared of your fiends.

A bit of bad luck for you, ultra; I think my unit was about the worst possible for terminators to face.

The Keeper should be...interesting.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

RESULTS FOR ROUND 4

------------------------

Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Keeper of Secrets
200 points

Round 1
The Orks manage to deal 1 wound in shooting before they assault.
The KoS manages to kill 4 Orks, but the Orks manage to score 3 wounds and the KoS fails all 3 saves.

Round 2
The Orks manage to get 5 wounds against the KoS in shooting, only 1 of which is saved.

Easy (although lucky) win to the Orks!
Jack Mac progresses to the GRAND FINAL!!!

----------------------------

Sethis
Wraithlord
- 2 Flamers
- Wraithsword
- Starcannon
130 points

vs

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

At Last! The Wraithlord is up against a threat!

Round 1
The Wraithlord manages to take a wound off the Trygon with the Starcannon, and the Trygon manages to take 2 wounds off the Wraithlord by shooting!!!
The Wraithlord assaults and takes 2 wounds off the Trygon, however the Trygon manages to take 2 wounds off the Wraithlord, killing it.

Round 2
The Wraithlord again manages to take a wound off the Trygon in the shooting phase, and the Trygon deals no damage.
The Trygon assaults and does nothing, and the Wraithlord takes the Trygon down to 4 wounds.
The Trygon again does nothing, but the Wraithlord takes the Trygon down to 3 wounds.
Once again, the Trygon does nothing and the Wraithlord takes the trygon down to 2 wounds.
The Trygon finally manages to deal 2 wounds, but takes a wound himself.
Both are on 1 wound each!
The Wraithlord finally manages to force his sword into the carapace of the Trygon and it lets out a mighty roar! In the struggle, the Trygon manages to tear the head of the Wraithlord off before collapsing into a heap.
Yes, they both killed each other at the same time!

Fourty Three progresses to the GRAND FINAL!!!!


-----------------------------









MATCHUPS FOR THE GRAND FINAL!!!!


Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

--------------------------------



Who will win?
Let me know your predictions!!!


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

unfortunatly i believe the orks have got this due to the pk but the trygon might get lucky and survive long enough to sweep them away!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck damn it! When will the third game start? I have my honor to uphold...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Fuck damn it! When will the third game start? I have my honor to uphold...


Personally i would have to say that your unit was one of my favorite ones.
S6 I4 weapons that ignore saves, along with true-grit Storm Bolters.
Pretty much as good as it gets for an "all-rounder", albeit a little expensive.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Personally i would have to say that your unit was one of my favorite ones.
> S6 I4 weapons that ignore saves, along with true-grit Storm Bolters.
> Pretty much as good as it gets for an "all-rounder", albeit a little expensive.


They are good against all comers, and thats why I chose them... I have seen these guys hack a bloody highway though a group of Orks, slaughtering normal Guardsmen and beating Chaos Space Marines... I was hoping that I would face Daemons, as from what I had understood, Grey Knights are good against daemons... Yeah, but I am looking forward to the next game if you have one... :victory:


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Man, that was an awesome fight between the lord and trygon!

Looking forward to the final!

No prediction from me, I think it could go either way.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I have just played out the first round (Orks charge), and holy shit was it close!
Not going to say who won yet though.
Just rolling the second one now.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, such a tense final battle! 

I personally would love it if the "ultimate unit" turned out to be good ol' shoota boyz.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant wait for the results... But you are going to make a new game, right?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

This is what you have all been waiting for!
The Grand Final!

(I tried to put a bit more detail into the battle-rep too.  )

--------------------------

Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points

vs

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

---------------------------



Both contenders enter the arena, and stare each other down!

The Orks know it will be tough to hurt the Trygon, but with enough numbers and their Nobz Power Klaw they have confidence that they can swarm it and take it down with numbers!

The Trygon knows that its weakness is going to be the Klaw, but it is confident that it can take them all down and enjoy a nice big feed after they are all dead!

The Trygon lets out a massive roar as the Orks begin their waaagh, and they rush towards each other at full speed!

ROUND 1
The Orks shoot with incredible accuracy and manage 4 wounds, however 3 of them bounce straight off the carapace. 1 penetrates the Trygons torso and in anger unleashes his Bio-electric Pulse killing 3 Orks like they were flies.
The Orks charge into combat, and the Trygon impales 5 of them on its scything talons before taking 6 wounds, all of which fail to penetrate the Trygons carapace.
The Nob grabs on of the Trygons arms and tears it completely off its torso, reducing it to 3 wounds.
2 more Orks are killed in the confusion of the battle (no retreat).
The next round of combat and the Trygon manages to kill 4 more Orks (reducing them down to 11+Nob), and an Ork Boy manages to slice open the Trygons tail reducing it to 2 wounds.
The Nob punches a hole in the chest of the Trygon as it swings its limbs in desperation, managing to take out 2 more Orks (no retreat).
Only 9 Boyz and a Nob remain, and the Trygon is left on 1 wound.
The Trygon manages to take out another 5 orks in a desperate attempt to survive, but the Nob tears the Trygons head clean off and holds it above his head as a trophy of his victory!

Round 2
The Orks once again display incredible accuracy, but none of them manage to injure the furious Trygon.
The Trygon fires its bio-electric pulse, killing 4 Orks.
The Trygon charges in, desperate to get its revenge after the first round!
The Trygon picks up 5 Orks, and tears them completely in half!
The Orks fight back, and a Boy manages to stab the Trygon in the eye while the Nob tears a big chunk out of the Trygons tail!
One of the Orks happens to be in the wrong place at the wrong time and is hit by the chunk of Trygon flesh and falls into a nearby stick, impaling himself (no retreat).
The Trygon (now half dead) manages to take out another 6 Orks in its frustration.
The Boyz dont manage to hurt the Trygon, but the Nob manages to get a hold of the Trygons tail again, this time tearing its whole lower body from its torso.
The Trygon (1 wound remaining) in its desperate attempt to stay alive manages to kill another 4 Orks (bringing them down to 5+Nob).
The Boyz once again fail to do any damage, but the Nob manages to punch his Klaw through the head of the Trygon, and repeatedly bashes it until the Trygon is nothing more than a lump of lifeless bio-matter.

The Nob lets out a massive WAAAAGH as he basks in the glory of his accomplishments!!!

Through all 5 matches he stepped up to the task, and proved that him and his Boyz could take on anything that comes their way!

Congratulations Jack Mac!
You are the Champion!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations to Jack Mac!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Now for the prizes!!!!!

-----------------------------------------------

*3rd place*








+5 rep

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Keeper of Secrets
200 points

Sethis
Wraithlord
- 2 Flamers
- Wraithsword
- Starcannon
130 points

-----------------------------------------

*2nd Place*








+10 rep

Forty Three
Trygon
200 points

-----------------------------------------------

And 1st Place!








+15 rep

Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone who got a medal!

KoC, any idea of when you will start a new game? :scratchhead:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got a medal!
> 
> KoC, any idea of when you will start a new game? :scratchhead:


Later tonight ill start taking entries to #3.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Later tonight ill start taking entries to #3.


It is morning here... Rather, how many hours? :scratchhead: 

I just want to be ready when the bomb drops, as I am sure that a lot of people will be signing up for this one after they have seen the awesomnes of this one!


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice! Close one, too, down to 10 and 6 guys respectively.

Thanks KoC, that was really good fun!


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

noooo, that was close! good one, good one, I must admit In'm surprised he got that far =O

43


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats to the winners! I'm already figuring out my next entry.


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

Damn it i knew that was going to happen, GOD DAMN i hate orks!!! any way good job Jack Mac


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Ooh, dammit. Forgot that Trygons have a shooting attack that can hurt me >.<

Well played everyone, see you next round!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wel played everyone; see you in the next game


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool, Jack Mack won with the list I was going to run, but decided not to because I didn't want to play the same list twice in a row. 

In a way, I'm sort of glad my unique nobz didn't get too far. It's such a cheesy trick, that I'm ashamed to use it. ^_^


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

At least I managed to kill those heretical traitors :victory:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> In a way, I'm sort of glad my unique nobz didn't get too far. It's such a cheesy trick, that I'm ashamed to use it. ^_^


It's not cheesy, not in the slightest.


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

Woohoo! I'm a bit late but I'm delighted my Lord made it turn 3. Kind of serves him right running into the wraithlord after he insta-killed the Tyranid.

I'm playing him in my first game tomorrow. Thanks very much KoC for putting on the gladiator's arena!


----------

